# Get well soon Bones44



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Our good friend and fellow member will be absent for a bit as he is due to have a rather touchy and I'm sure uncomfortable surgical procedure.

Keep him in your thoughts please.

Hurry back(no pun intended) Tom ! We'll try to keep up on the smart alec remarks.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very much so, I told him not to be stupid and over do it but take his time. All the best Tom your in our thoughts across the pond.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

god speed to a full recovery my friend


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

our prayers for a speedy recovery Tom. I'm looking forward to your return.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Take care of yourself, I'll still cover the early shift.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Best wishes Tom Prayers sent for fast recovery----sb


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Our good friend and fellow member will be absent for a bit as he is due to have a rather touchy and I'm sure uncomfortable surgical procedure.
> 
> Keep him in your thoughts please.
> 
> Hurry back(no pun intended) Tom ! We'll try to keep up on the smart alec remarks.


 Good luck Tom, hope you DONT come out a eunuch! Or is that a moot point?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

His lovely nurse BOB will never let that happen.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

[sup]I would tell you to take it easy for awhile But Im sure once you are good enough to walk you will be out calling once again. [/sup]


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> His lovely nurse BOB will never let that happen.


 I heard Bob was starting a band at the Blue Oyster Bar and needing a soprano, the bass and tenor spots were taken. So Bob might not be so vigilant.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Thought and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Tom you need to get back or the guys are going to start picking on me again .


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Tom has a lovely nurse named Bob...what is that all about.

I guess before the surery you were allowed to request your nurse.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Get well soon, and good luck with your procedure!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> I heard Bob was starting a band at the Blue Oyster Bar and needing a soprano, the bass and tenor spots were taken. So Bob might not be so vigilant.


Google Castrato (sp)


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Good luck with the procedure and Get well soon!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Google Castrato (sp)


 Hey Tom is this the case? Don and I are wishing you the best , but come on buddy--I dont think soprano singing yote hunters are effective--UNLESS it makes mouth calling more effective.







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castrato


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Get well soon Tom!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So Tom you are now singing soprano ? I guess they must of adjusted a few more things than expected.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You guys are killing me ! LMAO. No OAC,AZ22 or Don. They still left some things. I want to thank each and everyone for the well wishes. I had to have the hardware removed as it was causing so much pain that I was having complications. That and had to have another disc repaired. Hurts like heck but I'll live. I really do appreciate each and everyone of you guys thinking of me.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Come on Tom quit whining and get over it. (this coming from the guy with two knee surgeries) As soon as youre up and mobile I already told the wife im taking a weekend and comin up.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome back bones,I expect the new avatar pic. will have a few less parts?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome back bones. Back surgeries are no walk in the park. Take care. Good to have you back here.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad to hear its tolerable for now. I have back problems on occasion--but not like yours. And I know how deep to the bone the pain is, so I know you know but take it exceptionally easy. Even if it feels good one day doesnt mean trying to get lucky if you catch my drift. Dont take chances for quite awhile, it will be a very slow process. I have a teeter hang up and it helps to a degree. Personally I prefer a pool where Im floating completely, to get the weight off the spine and slowly twist side to side to manipulate the spine while NOT under pressure--it works very good and its preventive "medicine" at its cheapest. If you dont have a pool get one. Its my favorite when it comes to my back. A chiropractor is ok but its spine manipulation with gravity in play, a pool is as close to no gravity as you are going to get. Keep us posted buddy!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys ! Yea AZ the first place I'm going when doc gives me the go ahead is back to the pool. About the only time my back didn't hurt after the last surgery was when I swam. Good exercise too. Big Ben, I'll be looking forward to your visit. Rick, hopefully just the hardware is gone ! LOL Thanks 220 !!


----------

